# Unattended Kickstart-like installation of FreeBSD 9.x



## badbishop (Nov 24, 2012)

What I want to accomplish:


 basic installation of FreeBSD over network using pxe and a file with pre-configured install options, passed as a boot parameter (similar to Redhat's Kickstart);
 run a post-install script that would install Puppet
 the rest is handled by Puppet based on a node name.

I can load mfs-bsd over PXE, log in as root and go through the manual installation. As far as I understand, the older versions used install.cfg placed in the distro's root for an unattended install. Now, with bsdinstall, it is not clear for me, what triggers the unattended installation? There are bsdinstall 'targets', but they imply user interaction, don't they? 

Or should I ask, is a kickstart-style unattended installation possible with FreeBSD in the first place?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2012)

It is.  Mark Saad just posted a version of that on the freebsd-hackers mailing list.  Thread starts here: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2012-November/041162.html

There are a couple of typos pointed out in the rest of the thread.  It scripts the installation with pc-sysinstall(8), the installer from PCBSD.


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 24, 2012)

There is another thread on the forums with some links how to build a script with bsdinstall().

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28862


----------

